# Georgie/Georgina - full or shortened?



## Samemka

I really like the name Georgie, but I'm not sure that the baby shouldn't be called Georgina, with Georgie as the shortened version. But is that stupid if we're always going to call her Georgie?

I don't know why I just feel Georgie is a shortened name and I'm not sure about giving a shortened name as the only name IYKWIM

It's like Jessica - love the name Jessica, but don't like Jess particulary, so I won't have that because I think you've got to like 'both'

What do you think?


----------



## 123laura

I like the name a lot. Personlly I would make the "official" name Georgina (like on the birth certificate) but I think you should go with what you want, and Georgie is a totally acceptable "full" name!


----------



## readyforbaby

I prefer Georgia which I think is a gorgeous name and Georgie as a nn.


----------



## LeighAnne89x

Georgie is a lovely name, my friends younger sister is Georgie on her birth certificate I think it's fine to use as her full name :D x


----------



## Woo21

I really like Georgie and think it is fine to use it as her full name.


----------



## catfromaus

I'd vote Georgia.


----------



## AngelzTears

123laura said:


> I like the name a lot. Personlly I would make the "official" name Georgina (like on the birth certificate) but I think you should go with what you want, and Georgie is a totally acceptable "full" name!

I agree with this! :thumbup:


----------



## Belle

i think Georgie if thats what your gonna call her! I think its a lovely name! xx


----------



## Samemka

Thanks ladies! I hadn't thought of Georgia. I'll ask OH what he thinks x


----------



## isil

I'd rather put a full name on a birth certificate...I think Georgina is lovely but absolutely love Georgia.


----------



## MUMOF5

I Love Georgia :thumbup: Also like Jessie/Jesse. xx


----------



## RubyRainbows

I think Georgie is cute by itself -- but prefer Georgia over Georgina -- there is also Georgianna/Georganna??


----------



## despereaux

georgie:flower:


----------



## CedarWood

I think Georgia or Georgina and then use the short form when wanted. There may be times when she is older, she will be happy she has a more formal/grown-up name to fall back on.


----------



## pinkie77

My daughter is Charley on her birth certificate - sometimes she gets asked what it's short for and she just smiles sweetly and reels off her full name. I never even considered calling her Charlotte although some older well-meaning family and friends suggested it. I wanted to give her the name that I wanted her to be called by!

I prefer Georgia to Georgina though :)


----------



## Ella_Mummy

I like Georgia. Only because I dislike Georgina as people always thought it was my name and that my name was shortened (my name is Gina )


----------

